# frag 176-191 for a 4-5 week cut?



## UKSwoleBrah (Mar 11, 2012)

*Hey so I'm currently on week 16 of test cype, gains have been great! But coming close to the end of my cycle now.*

*
Was going to run a PH such as Triumphalis to cut before PCT, but from reading into it would it not be more beneficial an give me greater results if I ran Fragment 176-191 a few weeks before leading up to PCT to help me lean out?*

*
*

*
Also thinking if I chose Fragment 176-191, should I maybe run it during PCT to allow me to keep hold of mass while also reducing some bodyfat thanks to the peptide?*

*
*

*
*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this peptide will not help you keep any mass you have gained through a steroid cycle....apples and oranges buddy, plus this frag peptide is the fat burning part of GH (well so they say) and whilst good Frag will give some fat burning you will get more from both GHRH/GHRP peptides and GH itself.

the other issue is the dose you need to be running 500mcg per shot to get any real results


----------



## UKSwoleBrah (Mar 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this peptide will not help you keep any mass you have gained through a steroid cycle....apples and oranges buddy, plus this frag peptide is the fat burning part of GH (well so they say) and whilst good Frag will give some fat burning you will get more from both GHRH/GHRP peptides and GH itself.
> 
> the other issue is the dose you need to be running 500mcg per shot to get any real results


Well I'd still run it for the weeks leading up to PCT. To be honest I'm just really wondering what would be better for the a 5 week cut. Obviously diet is more important, but I've got that sorted eating in a 500 calorie deficit, with 2-3 cardio sessions a week. Since I'd only be running it for 5 weeks I thought frag would be ideal due to its recommended cycle length an results its had for other users.

I'


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sounds like you have it all sorted then


----------



## UK-1982 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Pscarb

Hi mate, so would you recommend running ghrh or grhp with hgh? Have you ever used this? wht sort of gains/ fat loss did you experience if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK-1982 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Hi mate, so would you recommend running ghrh or grhp with hgh? Have you ever used this? wht sort of gains/ fat loss did you experience if you don't mind me asking.


Yes I have used the combination of a GHRP&GHRH peptide along side GH....

Not sure how you want me to quantify the results all I can say it gives better results than either alone


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes I have used the combination of a GHRP&GHRH peptide along side GH....
> 
> Not sure how you want me to quantify the results all I can say it gives better results than either alone


This is something I'm considering at the moment. Since the first time you run GHS/HGH both together have you chosen to repeat the protocol frequently or not so? I think that could be an indicator to how effective/cost effective you thought it was.


----------



## UK-1982 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Yes I have used the combination of a GHRP&GHRH peptide along side GH....
> 
> Not sure how you want me to quantify the results all I can say it gives better results than either alone


Sorry for being vague with the question. What im asking is if i was to run a combo of ghrh and ghrp as per your suggestions in the article on your signature. How much muscle growth and fatloss would you expect to see on average? I have read alot about the added benefits of such peptides such as sleep and feelings of well being but would like to know how much muscle growth you would expect to see when taken properly over lets say a 3 month period?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK-1982 said:


> Sorry for being vague with the question. What im asking is if i was to run a combo of ghrh and ghrp as per your suggestions in the article on your signature. How much muscle growth and fatloss would you expect to see on average? I have read alot about the added benefits of such peptides such as sleep and feelings of well being but would like to know how much muscle growth you would expect to see when taken properly over lets say a 3 month period?


no one can answer that, what i can say is that if you want muscle mass use D/bol if you want a big fat loss use clem or ECA

peptides release your natural GH and they do contribute to both fat loss and muscle growth but there is no kg number i can put on it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigt185 said:


> This is something I'm considering at the moment. Since the first time you run GHS/HGH both together have you chosen to repeat the protocol frequently or not so? I think that could be an indicator to how effective/cost effective you thought it was.


oh yes mate i have run this a fair few times currently i use peptides on non training days and GH on training days with a high dose of IPAM before bed on training days and found this to be great for recovery.....


----------

